
Ripgrep Code Review: Looking at a Great Example of Good Rust - iudqnolq
https://web.archive.org/web/20190401042439/http://blog.mbrt.it/2016-12-01-ripgrep-code-review/
======
iudqnolq
I'm working through this as I try to learn Rust. I think that large projects
teach a lot that toy examples, while extremely helpful, can never.

For example, the lower-level argument parsing code shoen in the CLI example in
The Book wouldn't be the right choice for most programs. (Note that for this
example the awesome Rust Cookbook provides essentially the same answer as
you'd get from reading ripgrep's source: [https://rust-lang-
nursery.github.io/rust-cookbook/cli/argume...](https://rust-lang-
nursery.github.io/rust-cookbook/cli/arguments.html))

------
iudqnolq
The title comes from the original title and two portions of a sentence in the
intro. I changed the ordering of those portions to make it work within the
length requirements. Is that OK? I'm relatively new here, and know I shouldn't
edit titles much, but I'm unsure how much is too much.

Note: The original title is "ripgrep code review" and I added on a
modification of the sentence "This post attempts to target those intermediate-
level-Rustaceans (like me), by looking at the ripgrep crate by Andrew Gallant,
a great example of good Rust."

